# Frontiers of Flight Museum Dallas, TX



## Aggie08 (May 20, 2006)

Just got back. It's almost brand new and very nice. Inside they had quite a few things- Crusader, Corsair II, p-80, Sopwith Camel, some stunt planes I don't know much about, f-16, the first Learjet, apollo 7 pod, Texan, tiger moth, and a few others. It's not a huge building but has a bunch of well detailed displays with great looking models. Ooo, they also had a Ryan Staggerwing, really pretty. They also had an experimental Lear product of which only three were made, had a pusher prop along with two jet engines, the guide didn't tell us the name of it. Our guide was I believe from the 14th Air Force and flew a Mustang, which he told us quite often was the best fighter of the war. He was very knowledgeable, but didn't let me get a word in edgewise and very opinionated. I say you get the right to be opinionated and grumpy once you've served the country like that. I only have one question- the sabre in this picture I took doesn't look like a sabre at all. I've driven by the museum before and I didn't recognize it. I'll post the serial number. If anyone has any info please post, it's really bugging me that I couldn't i.d. an f-86 correctly. 

If you're ever in the Dallas area, I'd recommend it. It's right next to Love Field.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Is that a pic of u Aggie???

It is infact an F-86, but not the one ur used to seeing..... The L version is basically a F-86D converted to incorporate Semi-Automatic Ground Environment (SAGE) equipment...


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2006)

I think some pilots called this Sabre version "the dog" cause it sort of looks like one.

How come only a few pictures? You need to post more.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

Nice shots, Aggie! I always thought that F-86 version didn't quite look right.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 21, 2006)

Hah, yes that is me. My dad got a kick out of that last picture... it's me sticking my head up the tail of a shooting star. And yeah that sabre is a dog. It doesnt have any guns either, so I dunno...


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Nice shots! I agree that F-86 does look like a dog.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

OK Aggie, Im cropping that pic and adding it to the album....


----------



## Aggie08 (May 23, 2006)

Cool. I emailed the curator about the f-86l and the learjet I was wondering about and got some good info on it. I'll upload the docs...

Notice the three engines on the Lear Fan. The V-tail gives it a very distinctive look as well. My tour guide said that they never got licensed because multi-engined planes are required to be able to run on one engine and they had too much trouble changing from one engine to the other or something like that. Lear died before it could be fixed and his wife didn't have the funds to continue the project. Three were made, I think just one or two survive today.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

The pic has been added, and excellent info right there....


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2006)

Good stuff, Aggie!


----------



## Aggie08 (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, the Lear is a looker, unlike the sabre...


----------

